# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Σύνδεση με internet Πανεπιστήμιου !!!

## johnny_jo

Καλησπέρα σας !

Έχω την τύχη να μένω δίπλα από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιάς το οποίο προσφέρει δωρεάν ιντερνετ αφού το δίκτυο του είναι ανοιχτό !
Οι ταχύτητες του είναι τρελές σε σχέση με την απλή adsl που ήδη έχω και θα ήθελα να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ σε αυτό.
Στην κάτω και μπροστινή μεριά του κτιρίου το σήμα είναι πολύ καλό ! Εγώ μένω στην πίσω μεριά του. Αγόρασα για αρχή μια κεραία τύπου Yagi και αφού την συντόνισα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσα (13 DB απολαβή σήματος) σχεδόν σταθερό κατάφερα να έχω download 0.9 & upload 2.9 !\
Η ερώτηση μου είναι τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ για να δώ καλύτερες ταχύτητες ?
Σημ. Έχω δει στο κινητό μου και 15 upload !!!


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια,

Γιάννης

----------


## mirtiano

Γιαννη καλησπερα και σε σενα.
Πες μας ποια ειναι η αποσταση:
1. μεταξυ της κεραιας σου και της κεραιας του πανεπιστημιου.
2. ποιο ειναι το μηκος του καλωδιου απο την κεραια σου μεχρι εκει που καταληγει στον υπολογιστη ή σε καποιο access point,μεσα στο χωρο σου.(δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το που συνδεεις την κεραια σου).
3. η οπτικη επαφη αναμεσα στις 2 κεραιες ειναι αριστη; ή υπαρχουν εμποδια; Εαν υπαρχουν εμποδια,περιεγραψε τα.

...Σιγουρα δεν εχεις upload 0,9 kai download 2,9 ;

Εντελως φιλικα θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω αν η δικη σου ενσυρματη συνδεση adsl δουλευει ικανοποιητικα,μηπως να εγκατελειπες εθελοντικα την συνδεση μεσω πανεπιστημιου για να μεινει bandwith και για καποιο σπιτικο που δεν τους επαρκουν τα χρηματα για ενσυρματη συνδεση.

----------


## johnny_jo

> Γιαννη καλησπερα και σε σενα.
> Πες μας ποια ειναι η αποσταση:
> 1. μεταξυ της κεραιας σου και της κεραιας του πανεπιστημιου.
> 2. ποιο ειναι το μηκος του καλωδιου απο την κεραια σου μεχρι εκει που καταληγει στον υπολογιστη ή σε καποιο access point,μεσα στο χωρο σου.(δωσε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το που συνδεεις την κεραια σου).
> 3. η οπτικη επαφη αναμεσα στις 2 κεραιες ειναι αριστη; ή υπαρχουν εμποδια; Εαν υπαρχουν εμποδια,περιεγραψε τα.
> 
> ...Σιγουρα δεν εχεις upload 0,9 kai download 2,9 ;
> 
> Εντελως φιλικα θα ηθελα να σε παρακαλεσω αν η δικη σου ενσυρματη συνδεση adsl δουλευει ικανοποιητικα,μηπως να εγκατελειπες εθελοντικα την συνδεση μεσω πανεπιστημιου για να μεινει bandwith και για καποιο σπιτικο που δεν τους επαρκουν τα χρηματα για ενσυρματη συνδεση.


Καλησπέρα και πάλι !
Η απόσταση μου με το ΚΤΗΡΙΟ του Πανεπιστημίου είναι γύρω στα 40 με 60 μέτρα. Με την κεραία δεν μπορώ να πω αφού είναι μέσα στο Πανεπιστήμιο και σίγουρα δεν θα είναι μία !!!
Το μήκους του καλωδίου μεταξύ κεραίας και ρούτερ είναι 2 μέτρα εφόσον το τοποθετήσω μόνιμα έξω !
Εάν το βάλω μέσα δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 6 μέτρα.
Την κεραία την έχω συνδέσει στην υποδοχή της κεραίας ενός TP-Link TL-WA730RE.
Εμπόδια μεταξύ μας είναι μόνο ο εξωτερικός τοίχος του κτιρίου του Πανεπιστημίου.

Αυτά !

----------


## mirtiano

> Η απόσταση μου με το ΚΤΗΡΙΟ του Πανεπιστημίου είναι γύρω στα 40 με 60 μέτρα. Με την κεραία δεν μπορώ να πω αφού είναι μέσα στο Πανεπιστήμιο και σίγουρα δεν θα είναι μία !!!
> Εμπόδια μεταξύ μας είναι μόνο ο εξωτερικός τοίχος του κτιρίου του Πανεπιστημίου.


Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ισως μια κεραια που θα εχει μερικες μοιρες παραπανω ανοιγμα στην οριζοντια γωνια καλυψης ισως να εφερνε καλλιτερο αποτελεσμα,αλλα μην περιμενεις και πολυ μεγαλες διαφορες.





> Το μήκους του καλωδίου μεταξύ κεραίας και ρούτερ είναι 2 μέτρα εφόσον το τοποθετήσω μόνιμα έξω !
> Εάν το βάλω μέσα δεν θα ξεπερνά τα 6 μέτρα.
> Την κεραία την έχω συνδέσει στην υποδοχή της κεραίας ενός TP-Link TL-WA730RE.


Εδω να εχεις υποψη σου οτι το καλωδιο που ενωνει την κεραια με το ρουτερ πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον μικροτερο λογω απωλειων.Εγω θα εβαζα το πολυ μισο μετρο (εαν εβαζα καλωδιο και δεν την εβαζα κατευθειαν πανω στο ρουτερ).

Κοιτα οποσδηποτε το ρουτερ (που αν καταλαβα καλα το χρησιμοποιεις σαν client ή σαν bridge) θα πρεπει να μπει εξω με καποια προστασια για τις καιρικες συνθηκες πχ μεσα σε ενα πλαστικο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι πχ
http://www.stathisnet.gr/ProductDeta...A4%CE%99%CE%91

Βαζεις το ρουτερ μεσα και απο τις τρυπες της κατω πλευρας μπαινοβγαινουν τα 3 καλωδια της κεραιας,το εθερνετ και η τροφοδοσια απο τον μετασχηματιστη με μια επιμηκυνση στο καλωδιο του.Το τοποθετεις σε μια κατακορυφη σωληνα,κολητα με την κεραια (αρκει να φτανει το καλωδιο της κεραιας) και με 2 μπρακετς βαζεις την σωληνα πανω στα καγκελα και τελος.

Υπαρχουν και οι ετοιμες λυσεις αν θες να βαλεις το χερι στην τσεπη...

*Οσο πιο κοντο το καλωδιο κεραιας/ρουτερ τοσο ισχυροτερο σημα θα εχεις.*

- - - Updated - - -

Συμπληρωματικα:

Το  πλαστικο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι δεν εχει δικο του τροπο στηριξης για την σωληνα.Πρεπει να σκεφτεις κατι εσυ.Εγω παλιοτερα σε παρομοια φαση το ειχα ''δεσει'' με δεματικα καλωδιων ικανου μηκους που θα τα βρεις σε μαγαζια ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου στην γειτονια σου οπως και το κουτι.Δεν ειν αι απαραιτητο η σωληνα να βγαινει σε μεγαλο υψος,αρκει να ''βλεπει''...

----------


## johnny_jo

Πήρα αυτή να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου τελικά !

----------


## mirtiano

ok καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## johnny_jo

Πραγματικά καμία σχέση με Yagi !!! Οι διαφορές είναι τεράστιες !
Το download πρέπει να είναι με περιορισμό που δεν με ενδιέφερε κιόλας !
Το upload έπιασε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες !
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !!!

----------

